# How to make a fountain pen nib



## mapletree

Are there instructions available on how to make a fountain pen nib?


----------



## watch_art

Yep - you buy them. 

Making a nib is not an easy or cheap process.

The tipping is where all the trouble comes in.  You've got to be able to arc weld (or some kinda weld) this little ball of ruthenium to the tip of your gold nib.  Once you do that cut the slit.

There's actually a lot written about it, and how hard it is, over at Fountain Pen Network.

Use this google searcher and look up terms like
Google Custom Search - The Fountain Pen Network Search


retipping nibs
making nibs
home made nibs

Somebody made some titanium nibs last year but w/o tipping.


----------



## EBorraga

Just search a little and you'd find this. This is a great tutorial.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/fountainpensection.pdf


----------



## mapletree

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Timebandit

EBorraga said:


> Just search a little and you'd find this. This is a great tutorial.
> 
> http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/fountainpensection.pdf



Thats not a nib, thats a front section. I think a lot of people are  using the wrong words to describe pen components. Maybe we need a  Glossary of Terms in the Library so people can properly describe pen  components. A nib is the writing portion of a fountain pen, not a  ballpoint pen, not a rollerball, or any other kind of pen, and its not  what you grab with your fingers. Its the metal part with the Iridium  tipping on it that you write with with a fountain pen. What that nib and  feed go into are a section. This is also true with rollerballs. Its not  a rollerbal nib, its a rollerball section, there is no nib on it. Nibs  are only on fountain pens. Sections are not nibs. Who votes for a  Glossary of Terms?


----------



## TomW

Fountain Pen Glossary

Tom


----------



## Timebandit

TomW said:


> Fountain Pen Glossary
> 
> Tom



 Maybe it can be a sticky somewhere. I get confused reading threads  sometimes because im not sure what the person is talking about. Who  knows, maybe the OP of this thread was talking about a section and  called it a nib. See, im confused in this thread even though the way i  read it, he is asking how to make a fountain Pen nib, not a section.


----------



## mapletree

I was asking about how to make a nib on a fountain pen that transfers the ink to the paper.
Would like to hear from someone who has made a nib with a limited amount of tooling.  I have appreciated all of the comments.


----------



## watch_art

Go search over at FPN like I suggested.

I've only ever seen one person do it.  She made two from titanium.

Does anyone make their own nibs? - The Fountain Pen Network


----------



## studioso

here you go:
http://www.flick.com/~liralen/quills/quills.html#cutting


----------

